# Just flashed CM10, HDR is very weak compared to stock TW camera



## rootzmonkey (Dec 15, 2011)

So I flashed CM10 so I could have the latest Android release. I like the new features and I love the camera controls. The HDR feature though is weak, pretty much unusable unless you have a tripod. The stock TW camera was nearly perfect when I did HDR. Ive tried other HDR apps in the Play Store and none of them are any good.

Does Samsung have something special in its camera app? Better algorithms that nobody else has figure out yet for HDR? I know this is probably not possible, but could the TW camera be used in CM10?


----------



## neyenlives (Aug 5, 2011)

Lots of the TW camera aspects are superior. It's something you have to give up in order to run AOSP roms.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------

